# What kind of music do you listen to?



## CodeBlock (Aug 9, 2009)

What's your favorite kind of music? I listen to a bit of everything (minus rap)...... I listen to oldies quite a bit (The Beatles, Elvis Presley, The Beach Boys, etc), some Five for Fighting, some Aerosmith, a bit of The Fray... Not too much country though I have been a little more tolerant of it lately (I used to hate it).. What about you?


----------



## MG (Aug 9, 2009)

Now listening: Beat Hackers - Not for sale
Nice clean melodical 2009 full-on psytrance.
But I also listen lots of 80's and 90's radio at work. Never wouldn't miss that. In my opinion still the most interesting era of modern music.


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 9, 2009)

MG said:
			
		

> Now listening: Beat Hackers - Not for sale


That's not bad... I think I found a new genre of music to put in my collection


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 10, 2009)

*I have a Klaus Flouride album, though it stinks.*

The Shaggs
The Legendary Stardust Cowboy
Shellac
Larry "Wild Man" Fischer
Jackie Gleason
Deerhoof
and the king of bleeding ears:
Jandek


----------



## roddierod (Aug 10, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Shellac


Sweet. A man of sophistication!

As for me:
Shellac/Big Black/Rapeman
BH Surfers (it gets censored on posting) 
Melvins
Miles Davis
Ornette Coleman
Entombed
Gorgoroth
Beethoven
Neurosis
Isis
Nile
Joy Division
The Police

etc...


----------



## desnudopenguino (Aug 11, 2009)

I listen to pretty much anything, though I'm not a huge fan of the pop out right now ( & for the past few years).  My tastes range from Bach to Orange Goblin, Imogen Heap to Too $hort and almost everything in between...  I have a collection of about 400 CD's right now (and some vinyl too)... yes I still buy my music on physical media!


----------



## saxon3049 (Aug 12, 2009)

I am more into my industrial than anything else but if something is good i will listen to it.
FEINDFLUG, Psyclon Nine, Funker Vogt, Wumpscut and I could go on all day.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, great. Another one of these threads, asked on every forum, that will have hundreds of entries and still be around a year from now. As if it meant anything. What is this? Facebook?


----------



## segfault (Aug 13, 2009)

Lately it's been the following:

Led Zeppelin
Gin Blossoms
Drop Trio (Listen for free over at Magnatune)
Prodigy (for the more intense hacking sessions)


----------



## mickey (Aug 13, 2009)

Now listening:
Frontline Assembly - Artificial Soldier


----------



## anomie (Aug 13, 2009)

At home I generally listen to a local radio station that plays, e.g.: Americana, Rockabilly, Folk (central Texas style, that is), etc. 

At work I just need _any_ kind of unobjectionable noise to drown out the half dozen conversations occurring all around my desk. Classical will do. Flamenco guitar will do. Rap and Top 40 will do. Even Country - in small doses - will do.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2009)

Quite a lot of dance, mostly techno. Mainly because I'm also a VJ, besides my 'regular' day time job as a *nix engineer :e

But other then that pretty much anything goes, pop, rock, (old school) hiphop, some R&B, or just the ever present humming of my computers..


----------



## Eponasoft (Aug 13, 2009)

Metal primarily. I have a preference for older Scandinavian black metal (Emperor, Dimmu Borgir, Dark Throne, etc), but also enjoy other similar styles from bands such as Cradle Of Filth or Therion. Of course, death metal is always welcome; Cannibal Corpse, Mortician, etc. If it's metal, I probably like it...unless it's Glam, which I can't stand. I also do like some numetal, such as Disturbed. Keep the country and rap away from me though (old-school rap is sometimes ok...Run DMC, Beastie Boys, The Fat Boys, etc).


----------



## rbelk (Aug 14, 2009)

Old Rock, Country Rock, Old Country, Motown, Blues, and Jazz. I'm just an old fart I guess.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 14, 2009)

A cross section here.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Aug 14, 2009)

Dethklok rules!
http://www.rwxrwxrwx.net/dethklok.avi


----------



## pripiat (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/user/pripiat


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4vFcPnIHl0


----------



## vivek (Sep 2, 2009)

80s, pop and hindi stuff. I also like Enya kind of stuff
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoWcpafo1Zs&feature=related


----------



## taromaru (Sep 2, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Quite a lot of dance, mostly techno. Mainly because I'm also a VJ, besides my 'regular' day time job as a *nix engineer :e
> 
> But other then that pretty much anything goes, pop, rock, (old school) hiphop, some R&B, or just the ever present humming of my computers..



So I do have a clone in here 

Pretty much into NGoHT (schranz) lately, but good ol' hard techno also does the job.

Dark and hard drum and bass, dark step, oldschool raps, classic violin and piano, experimental and industrial, post-rock and plain robot, synthetic music goes in too.

Visuals are just compulsory for any electronic music.


----------



## taromaru (Sep 2, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> 80s, pop and hindi stuff. I also like Enya kind of stuff
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoWcpafo1Zs&feature=related



Sure! Its also great to listen to our heritage. I find myself playing "The best of 30-40-50-60-70-80s" kind of compilations when I have people coming for a visit


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2009)

taromaru said:
			
		

> Visuals are just compulsory for any electronic music.


Indeed :e

Shameless plug: http://www.reach-visuals.com/

Site could use a little love and updates though, the summer season has been somewhat hectic :beergrin


----------



## vivek (Sep 2, 2009)

taromaru said:
			
		

> Sure! Its also great to listen to our heritage. I find myself playing "The best of 30-40-50-60-70-80s" kind of compilations when I have people coming for a visit



These we don't get good music or films, IMPO.


----------



## taromaru (Sep 2, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Indeed :e
> 
> Shameless plug: http://www.reach-visuals.com/
> 
> Site could use a little love and updates though, the summer season has been somewhat hectic :beergrin



Shameless plug II: http://www.veoh.com/collection/IPromise2BeYou

The first clip of the first episode (baby cat face) is my very favourite style of visuals: overloading, paranoid and hectic (2:30-3:25 rocks!)



			
				vivek said:
			
		

> These we don't get good music or films, IMPO.



Umm... If i understood you right, you think there's no good music on those decades. I disagree, for example, I find vintage jazz (30s) really really interesting, there's lots of great recordings out there on the public domain


----------



## fonz (Sep 2, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> What's your favorite kind of music?


I can tolerate a lot, from classical to metal and many things in between, but I prefer rock (Aerosmith, Bon Jovi, Guns N' Roses, AC/DC, Status Quo, my country's national pride Golden Earring, Dire Straits, Pink Floyd, Rolling Stones, Van Halen, Yngwie Malmsteen, Deep Purple, Kiss, Alice Cooper, etc. etc. and my favorite by far is Queen) and '80s pop. What I don't care for is house, rap and R&B, with a few rare exceptions.

Alphons (cp: Van Halen - Respect the Wind)


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 2, 2009)

Fonz what do you think about Walk this way by run dmc an aerosmith? I am in two minds about it.


----------



## vivek (Sep 2, 2009)

taromaru said:
			
		

> Shameless plug II: http://www.veoh.com/collection/IPromise2BeYou
> 
> The first clip of the first episode (baby cat face) is my very favourite style of visuals: overloading, paranoid and hectic (2:30-3:25 rocks!)
> 
> ...



Typo on my part - it should read as


> These *days* we don't get good music or films, IMPO.


----------



## fonz (Sep 2, 2009)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> Fonz what do you think about Walk this way by run dmc an aerosmith? I am in two minds about it.



Love the bass, don't care much for the song as a whole though.

Alphons


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 2, 2009)

I know what you mean the bass is really nice but some times I thing OH GREAT! other times I think oh not this crap again.


----------



## ckester (Sep 4, 2009)

I often listen to ambient or krautrock as background music while I'm programming.  

I especially like the Ultima Thule podcasts from Australia (http://www.ultimathule.info/).

I've learned to avoid stuff that competes for my attention, so anything with lyrics is ruled out.

Otherwise, silence is nice.  ;-)


----------



## Beastie (Sep 4, 2009)

Britney Spears all day long.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 4, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Britney Spears all day long.



Sure, but what about her music?


----------



## fonz (Sep 4, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Sure, but what about her music?



That's what mute buttons are for :e

Alphons


----------



## Beastie (Sep 4, 2009)

Truly sublime... magnificent... uniquely unique ... indescribable masterpieces, of course. I'm short on words.



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Beastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem, what are you implying? :O


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 6, 2009)

*Portsmouth Sinfonia is impossible to ignore*



			
				ckester said:
			
		

> I've learned to avoid stuff that competes for my attention, so anything with lyrics is ruled out.



I'm precisely of the other mind on that:  screechy Germans, or insane cowboys are fine, I can even ignore talk or news; but Mahler or Shostakovich is way too difficult to tune out.


----------



## tekkon (Sep 6, 2009)

I still can't get runyourownserver's podcast opening caffeine song out of my head


----------



## little_princess (Sep 6, 2009)

Depends on my mood
   ...sometimes Flogging Molly or Dr. Demento
   ...sometimes Techno
   ...sometimes The Doors or even Elvis Presley

When it comes to classic I like Ravel's Bolero or Carl Orff


----------



## rokpa92 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Day 'n nigth - Kid Kudi* ( http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8xeib_clip-kid-cudi-day-n-night_music )
*Papi - Meneo* ( http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9hn3s_meneo-papi-2009_music )
And more.. but that are my "hits" now


----------



## MP2E (Sep 7, 2009)

Depends what I feel like, really, I am more of a metal guy in general but I've slowly been softening. I'm not exactly sure what  I like most in that genre.. I mainly listen to Pantera, Metallica, there are a good few Slipknot songs I like, All That Remains(The Fall of Ideals was the only album I like but all the songs on it are great) when I want to be more extreme along with singles by other more hardcore bands, Dethklok I listen to a lot(good band, can't wait for Dethalbum 2), err let's see what else... Mainly singles other than that. I don't really have a total favorite. And I don't JUST listen to metal, I've been listening to all sorts of things lately, I have a soft spot for sad/love songs 

For example, my newfound favorite song is currently I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing by Aerosmith(amazing song, I just absolutely love it blasting through my 100$ skullcandy headphones with the subwoofers on <3)


----------



## tcoffeep (Oct 6, 2009)

I listen to a wide range of things. Anywhere from Modest Mouse to Blue October. Choking Victim to Dashboard Confessional. mewithoutYou to Godspeed You! Black Emperor. Massive Attack to Venetian Snares.


----------



## Mormegil (Oct 11, 2009)

Couldn't really start to put a coherent list down..there's good music to be found in almost all genres, and I can appreciate it all.  Heavy on my rotation now are

Blind Guardian
Nightwish
Epica
Metallica
Disturbed
Creedence Clearwater Revival
John Mayer
Norah Jones
Sarah McLachlan

Not really much current stuff, I'm always a few years behind except with my favorite groups.


----------



## sossego (Oct 12, 2009)

Ooooooo.
O Rappa, NaÃ§Ã£o Zumbi, Marcelo D2, Todos tus Muertos, Molotov, 
Circle Jerks, Fugazi, etc, etc.
MPB, latin reggae, brazilian reggae rock, etc etc.


----------



## darkshadow (Dec 20, 2009)

heavy metal


----------



## achix (Dec 20, 2009)

I used to be a hardliner metal fan and guitarist who went through almost all the trends of the 80s, hard rock->metal->power->thrash->death->hardcore, and i think was the first genuine thrash metal guitarist in eastern Crete island/Greece.
Now, i almost entirely listen to balkan fusion-jazz-ethno-brass band-accordion (mainly from (ex)Yugoslavia).


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Dec 20, 2009)

achix said:
			
		

> I used to be a hardliner metal fan and guitarist who went through almost all the trends of the 80s, hard rock->metal->power->thrash->death->hardcore, and i think was the first genuine thrash metal guitarist in eastern Crete island/Greece.
> Now, i almost entirely listen to balkan fusion-jazz-ethno-brass band-accordion (mainly from (ex)Yugoslavia).



Then you must know the Greek band "Rotting Christ"? I also listened
to metal mainly in the period 89 to 98. These days I mostly listen to electronic music like Front242...


----------



## achix (Dec 20, 2009)

Graaf_van_Vlaanderen said:
			
		

> Then you must know the Greek band "Rotting Christ"? I also listened
> to metal mainly in the period 89 to 98. These days I mostly listen to electronic music like Front242...



Yes i know Rotting Christ. The only band post-1994 that blew me away was System of a Down, this was a band definitely worth listening to, by any ex-rocker.


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 20, 2009)

A little hard metal of course, but mainly electronic stuff (my most favorite is Squarepusher). Alot technobass/electrobass (like Techmaster P.E.B., Dynamix II, Beat Dominator, and a hundred others). UK Garage is pretty wicked stuff too.

I also love underground & intelligent hiphop (ie MF Doom, KRS-One, Public Enemy, many many more).

There's a bunch of other stuff too, like Russian Shanson, and even stuff like Frank Sinatra :e
  --Q


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 20, 2009)

Underground hip-hop, Jazz, and eclectic. Mostly from the Japanese scene. 

@purple_q

Looks like we have similar tastes.


----------



## johnblue (Dec 20, 2009)

U2
INXS
Icehouse
3 doors down
likin park
Evanescence
Sara Evans
Dixie Chicks

... and I could go on, but since commercial radio station DJ's annoy me I find myself listing to NPR in the car.

Radio New Zealand is cool too ..


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 21, 2009)

@_Daisuke
Perhaps so lol. I can spout off a few more:
DJ Krush, DJ Logic, Mixmaster Mike, 3rd Bass, Kurtis Blow, Venetian Snares, The Automator, Dr. Octagon/Kool Keith, Bootsy Collins, Vic Fontaine, Bob Marley, DJ Kurtis Mantronik / Mantronix, Flying Lotus, Kraftwerk, Otto Von Schirach, Xanopticon, Dave Brubeck, Marvin Gaye, Information Society, KMD, Lucas Secon, Digital Underground, Kronos Device, Deltron, Beat Dominator, or perhaps Ð‘ÑƒÑ‚Ñ‹Ñ€ÐºÐ°, Ð“Ñ€ÑƒÐ¿Ð¿Ð° "ÐŸÑÑ‚Ð¸Ð»ÐµÑ‚ÐºÐ°", ÐœÐ¸Ñ…Ð°Ð¸Ð» Ð¨ÑƒÑ„ÑƒÑ‚Ð¸Ð½ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹, ÐœÑƒÐ¼Ð¸Ð¹ Ð¢Ñ€Ð¾Ð»Ð»ÑŒ, Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ ÐšÑƒÑ‡Ð¸Ð½.

How bout that 
  --Q


----------



## vigol (Dec 25, 2009)

*Bands in ASCII order:*
AndrÃ© Rieu, Burzum, Deicide, Emperor, Glenn Danzig, J.S Bach, J. Strauss, Marilyn Manson, Moonspell, Pantera, Rammstein, Sepultura, Steve Vai, Therion
*Some singles:*
Cotten Eyed Joe (Red Nex), In the Summertime (Shaggy), White Bird (Vanessa Mae), Get up and Boogie (Silver Convention), Breakfast in America(Supertramp), Get it on (T.Rex)


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 25, 2009)

@vigol

I like it!


----------



## jjthomas (Dec 26, 2009)

Mostly Trance, 80's, pop, dance.  
Always up for Pink Floyd - Pulse.  

I'm not a big fan of country, opera and rap ('cept some oldskool rap)

-JJ


----------



## grrr (Dec 26, 2009)

Don omar


----------



## SPlissken (Dec 28, 2009)

Right now

Billy Idol Rebel Yell , look at this guy , he is fifty four years old on this video taken in july 2009 and he's in an incredibly good shape.

Billy Idol Rebel Yell


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 28, 2009)

anyone fans of opera? can someone list some of their favorite opera singers?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 28, 2009)

I like Andrea Bocelli and Luciano Pavarotti.


----------



## fonz (Dec 28, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> anyone fans of opera? can someone list some of their favorite opera singers?


I know Montserrat Caballe from her work with Freddie Mercury, but that's about it. I guess that to truly appreciate opera you need to understand it. I seem to recall that there are actually stories and characters involved, which I unfortunately don't know jack about. Perhaps I should somehow _make_ time to look into it. Any recommendations where to begin?

Alphons


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 29, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> anyone fans of opera? can someone list some of their favorite opera singers?



Simon Estes is about the only one I can think of off hand, from his work in some of Mahler's symphonies (I believe I'm thinking of a specific recording of the 8th, but I can't recall which one).

(ah, it was in the meta-data:  Lorin Maazel conducting the Wiener Philharmoniker in Musikvereinsaal, Vienna 1989, published by Sony Classical label number S2K 45754)


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 29, 2009)

cool. thanks everyone!


----------



## vigol (Dec 29, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> anyone fans of opera? can someone list some of their favorite opera singers?



1- Carmen Monarcha from Brazil
2- Caria Maffioletti


----------



## SPlissken (Dec 30, 2009)

Guns 'n' Roses , Welcome to the jungle live


----------



## MannyNix (Dec 31, 2009)

I like all kinds of music, sometimes very different styles. I've been a musician before (not for a living now) and graduated on bass from Musician's Institute around '90. 
Anyways, here's my last.fm profile


----------



## mogul82 (Mar 8, 2010)

I listen to any music if the song is free.
http://www.jamendo.com/ru/ :e


----------



## Nirbo (Mar 8, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Underground hip-hop, Jazz, and eclectic. Mostly from the Japanese scene.
> 
> @purple_q
> 
> Looks like we have similar tastes.



You and purple_q might like to check out the Australian Hip-hop scene. It's most of what I listen to. Terrafirma's 2009 album "Music to Live By" was so good. The Hilltop Hoods, Funkoars, and The Herd have always been great.

Of course, I also like Canadian music (ha ha, joke about Nickleback), particularily Great Big Sea.

EDIT: Also if you have any group suggestions about groups you like from the Japanese scene, I'd be interested


----------



## w23 (Mar 22, 2010)

This thread needs more rock. :e

Nine Inch Nails
Black Light Burns
Queens Of the Stone Age
A Perfect Circle
Die Mannequin
Puscifer
Flyleaf
Seether
Mudvayne
10 years

last.fm


----------



## swa (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I *can* listen to almost anything.
But I much prefer Roots Reggae and Dub Music


----------



## tankist02 (Mar 24, 2010)

Used to listen to old stuff: Frank Zappa, King Crimson, Yes, Jethro Tull, Deep Purple, etc and older stuff: Mozart, especially operas. Nowadays it is sometimes folksy rock like Sacred Spirit and similar stuff from Russia or electronic rock like Ozric Tentacles.


----------



## Coplen (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm into all sorts of metal such as:

Lost Horizon
Mayhem
Bathory
Burzum
Children Of Bodom
Edguy
Judas Priest
Iron Maiden 
Forbidden

I could probably name bands for quite a while. Lately I've mainly been listening to black metal and viking metal.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 15, 2010)

uplifting melodic trance,darktrance,goa,dubstep etc
lowbap,hip-hop,rap
symphonic,black,death,thrash,new metal,punk,ska
Everything sounds good to me!!!
But Nightwish & linkin park are my favorite bands


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 15, 2010)

jazz, old-school rock, breakcore, noise, speedcore and viking metal.


----------



## expl (May 16, 2010)

Minimal Techno
Techouse
Some Electro House (deadmou5)

Is mostly what I play.


----------



## ptempel (May 16, 2010)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> anyone fans of opera? can someone list some of their favorite opera singers?



Don't have much opera.  But Maria Callas is one of the best for Carmen.  Also can't go wrong with anything Placido Domingo does.


----------



## ckt1g3r (May 16, 2010)

hello, I'm listening:

techno-FELIX KROCHER http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEW9z4lr_l0 
techno electro-LUTZENKIRSHEN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TubxFJIqEdQ
techno dance-ELLEN ALLIEN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOY3ShIFsoM&feature=related
techno electro- RICHIE HAWTIN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnW9HbJux1A&feature=related
techno- JEFF MILLS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVO1kZRMZzA

psytrance-KINDZADZA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fzbmClsp7Q 
psytrance-OCELOT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52j9PzSdT4E
psytrance-GOA GIL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7-dCK6zlak&feature=related
psytrance-BAPHOMET ENGINE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKnT...08614CC7F&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=6

etc ,etc , I love all kinds of electronic music , peace and love


----------



## ProFTP (May 16, 2010)

I found this group here 

Impaled Nazarene
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impaled_Nazarene

http://www.musicsonglyrics.com/I/im...dnazareneprequeltobleedingangelsiiilyrics.htm

mp3

http://www.q0.org.ua/images/04-Prequel%20To%20Bleeding.mp3

http://www.q0.org.ua/images/02-Armageddon%...ath%20Squad.mp3

http://www.q0.org.ua/images/09-Goat%20Seeds%20Of%20Doom.mp3





http://www.truemetal.org/metalwallpaper/images/nihil.jpg



http://www.obscene.cz/e-shop/images/impale...e_ugrakarma.jpg


----------



## michaelrmgreen (May 16, 2010)

King Crimson (72-74 only Larks Tongues to Red and the live albums from that time)
Miles Davis
Alan Stivell (esp the live albums Dublin and A L'Olympia)
Mozart
Puccini

Ooh. almost forgot. Tom Lehrer.
Also Roxy Music. This could run and run...


----------



## qsecofr (May 18, 2010)

70s Dead


----------



## xa (May 20, 2010)

I'm prefer classic (especially solo piano), some kind of rock(from classic to alternative) and some kind of metall (power, old heavy,..) music.


----------



## varnie (May 22, 2010)

Diablo_Swing_Orchestra right now! sounds weird!


----------



## mocra (May 23, 2010)

Nirbo said:
			
		

> You and purple_q might like to check out the Australian Hip-hop scene. It's most of what I listen to. Terrafirma's 2009 album "Music to Live By" was so good. The Hilltop Hoods, Funkoars, and The Herd have always been great.



terra firma - nice


----------



## Business_Woman (Aug 2, 2010)

*Music*

What do you nerds listen to?


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 2, 2010)

Business_Woman said:
			
		

> What do you nerds listen to?



Not to you =)


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 2, 2010)

These days it's whatever the jerks at the bar are playing.  It's usually pretty bad, too.  I got to hear "Dancing With Myself" four times one day.

Also, grocery store music.  I think they play "Yackity Yack" 400 times a day.


----------



## Business_Woman (Aug 2, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Not to you =)



Meh...


----------



## Blackbird (Aug 3, 2010)

Why sould someone just listen to one special kind of music? I know many people like that, mostly metallers, who think like that - but "normal" guys?

For my example, I hear sometimes Heavy Metal, then Trance/Trip Hop, then 'mainstream' pop, then Aggrotech, then goth rock...


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 4, 2010)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> Why sould someone just listen to one special kind of music? I know many people like that, mostly metallers, who think like that - but "normal" guys?



Once you really get what guys like Mahler or Bach were doing, I mean once it really really sets into your brain what they were trying to say & do, you should come to the sudden and vital realisation that rock & roll, hip hop, & whatnot are redundant.  Beethoven used a 4/4 backbeat in his "Archduke" trio that Ray Charles probably weeps over when trying to emulate.  Bach's "Brandenburg" concertos prefigured New Wave in ways that even New Wave never grasped.

I'm not saying that I don't listen to this other stuff, but yeah, there's no point in mooning over something that was done 400 years ago that some meat-head with a bad haircut is ignorantly recreating right now.

But I still like Johnny Cash, Neko Case, EinstÃ¼zende Neubauten, Glenn Miller, Al Hirt . . .


----------



## fx4 (Aug 9, 2010)

I listen mainly to baroque, metal, and country.  I was into power and black metal about a decade ago; but stopped really following metal around 2003.  I have no idea which new bands are worth listening to besides Mastodon.  Older bands I favor include Blind Guardian, old Iced Earth, Arcturus, Rhoads-era Ozzy, Megadeth and the Gathering.

As for country, I used to hate it.  However, we used to have a nearby FM station which played old country, such as Cash, Elvis, Roy Orbison, Conway, George Jones, etc.  That kind of stuff is pure and fun to listen to, unlike the crap rolling out of Nashville these days.


----------



## yoshisakan (Aug 24, 2010)

Classic Rock is my favorite. There was so much emotion in the 60s and 70s that anyone could write songs with meaning. New music these days is all about appealing to the masses.


----------



## Pjoter (Aug 25, 2010)

I like:

Massive Attack
Thievery corporation
Portishead
Miles Davies
Tool
Alice in chains
The Doors
The Mars Volta, At the dirve in
Parliement, Funcadelic, George Clinton
Greagory Isaac, Bob Marley/Wailers

an many more 

Mostly I listen to vinyls  So I am audio geek 

Piotr.


----------



## vertexSymphony (Aug 25, 2010)

Lacrimosa, Tristania, Marilyn Manson, Rammstein, Nightwish, Muse, After Forever, Epica, Tarja, Sarah Brightman, Emma Shapplin, The Kyoto Connection, Matt Uelmen, Howard Shore, Vitas, Kylie Minogue, Lady GaGa, And some other stuff ..


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 25, 2010)

AudioMachine
X-Ray Dog
Two Steps From Hell

Will give you a headache after a while but some of the stuff is classed as "Epic" music and sounds very interesting.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2010)

The Classic music is the "law" but Frank Zappa is not so far too


----------



## bleepbloop (Sep 13, 2010)

Fugazi, Shotmaker, Maximillian Colby, Pissed Jeans, Talking Heads, Sleep, Om, Grails, Tim Hecker, Stars of the Lid, Burial, etc.


----------



## bloodtears (Sep 16, 2010)

emperor, tristania, nightwish, theatre of tragedy, opeth, cradle of filth, dimmu borgir, slayer, slipknot, nsync, michael jackson, backstreet boys, Every Little Thing, Aikawa Nanase, some Chinese oldies, Secret Garden, Yanni etc.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 19, 2010)

Hrustevich playing Vivaldi.


----------



## JCDiaz (Sep 29, 2010)

living in the past and lovin Motown!


----------



## Dereckson (Oct 3, 2010)

There is a FreeBSD group on last.fm.

http://www.last.fm/group/FreeBSD/charts computes the number of group's members who listened at least one track from this artist during the week.

So, it seems FreeBSD users listen to Metallica, Nine Inch Nails, Gorillaz,  Marilyn Manson, Linkin Park, Radiohead, Iron Maiden, Guns N' Roses, The Beatles, Massive Attack, Coldplay, Depeche Mode, Rammstein, Moby, Nightwish, Madonna, Green Day, Muse, Pink Floyd and Daft Punk.

And amongst things not so much listened by other last.fm users: Garbage (some rock), "Weird Al" Yankovic, Pakito (seems to be a French DJ) and Juno Reactor.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Nov 5, 2010)

Ooh, I've just started to like Franz Schubert. I NEVER thought I would. Just shows how your tastes can change. Here's a good resource of free stuff. Try it out, you never know you might like it. : http://www.schubertsongs.com/index.php?lang=en
__________________
This is me ->http://theparkrowdentalpractice.co.uk/
no really, it is.


----------



## Orige (Nov 5, 2010)

Porcupine Tree, Smiths, Pixies, Megadeth, Danzig, Disturbed, The Police, Rage Against the Machine ...


----------



## sossego (Nov 7, 2010)

Orige said:
			
		

> Porcupine Tree, Smiths, Pixies, Megadeth, Danzig, Disturbed, The Police, Rage Against the Machine ...



What?
No Rappa or Zumbi?


----------



## ProFTP (Jan 4, 2011)

Impaled Nazarene - Mushroom Truth 

http://www.x0.org.ua/video/view/6/80 (alt. http://www.x0.org.ua/video/6/80.flv)


----------



## Orige (Jan 4, 2011)

Megadeth,King Diamond,Porcupine Tree, The Cars, Television ...


----------



## BrainDamage (Jan 4, 2011)

Pink Floyd, David Gilmour, Roger Waters
Patti Smith
Black Sabbath, Heaven & Hell
Dead Kennedys, Ministry, Lard
Ton Steine Scherben, Rio Reiser


----------



## bes (Jan 13, 2011)

Hard Rock,Classic Rock and Jazz,Rock & Roll.
Also,I like to listen to the radio from the command line:
 - often Radio Bizzz (music non stop without advertisement)  

```
<player> http://173.236.29.51:8140
```
where <player> may be: mplayer,vlc,mpg*,etc
 - sometimes BBC Radio

```
bbcradio() { local s;echo "Select a station:";select s in 1 1x 2 3 4 5 6 7 "Asian Network an" "Nations & Local lcl";do break;done;mplayer -playlist "http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r"$(echo "$s"|awk '{print $NF}')".asx";}
```
This command lets you select from 10 different BBC stations. When one is chosen, it streams it with mplayer.
Requires: mplayer with wma support.
And I am curious to know what radio station do you listen to?


----------



## nalaren (Jan 18, 2011)

I generally listen to Pop, Poprock, Rock or Country. Right at the moment I am totally hooked up with listening to all Rihanna Songs - especially her last two Albums 'R Rated' and 'Loud'... I simply love her voice and her appeal. She is an absolute star and has a great voice that is so exceptional.


----------



## JuniperSprouts (Feb 8, 2011)

I guess I like anything that isn't too full of filth and/or materialistic flim-flam (unless it is satirical, of course).

Classical music is nice when I'm in the right mood - listening to Ronda alla Turca by Mozart right now.  

Modern mash-ups intrigue me for some reason:
J. Cash vs. Cypress Hill - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwJQy2BkJ-o

Songs making fun of people:
Backing Up Song (from the viral video):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjYSERaXEGI 
(acoustical version:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p8p5JkWUGg)

The Kills:  Monkey 23 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM4FyCL4tjo

Gogol Bordello:  Start Wearing Purple - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkkIwO_X4i4

Morphine:  Cure For Pain - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=985JGeGq_tc

J Minus: Congratulations, You Suck - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vQXZDm56h0

Black Keys:  Tighten Up - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNXwicxlsvI


----------

